# Scpd



## Electr0u (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello my name is electrou, and a I wanna build a story with everyone. In a giant city in the sky. I'll build the setting and the first story arch as more ppl join. Nsfw themes are awesome long as they don't take away from the story we build togther. 

Setting: A sprawling city in the sky with three giant spiral buildings in its square. That shine like jewels in the sky. The locals under it call it the rainbow shard because when the sun shines through it their village is bathed in crystals of every color spectum. 

First arch: A mysterious group of bandits has the city under siege. They're looking for something but what. Only you guys will find out. 

My role: I'll be a dm for this rp and I'll be as neutral as possible. My sona will be introduced as the story unfolds. Will i be a villian idk yet thats up to how you want the story to go. 

Your role: the first five ppl to respond will be apart of the city's elite band of scpd officers. 

If anyone wants to join reply a discription of your sona and their abilities (god modding in story will result in an immediate ban; your character shall be made noncanon immediately and a death scene will be written for them in the story) and I'll make a discord server post haste or it can be a public chat here. 
Either way i wanna do something fun with everyone since idk any of you and i wanna make some new friends. 

Hoping some of you are interested and let's have fun.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 7, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> I'll make a discord server post haste or it can be a public chat here.


I prefer public chat, cuz people can take their time with their posts and not worry about being skipped.
Also cuz I don't use discord.



Electr0u said:


> (god modding in story will result in an immediate ban; your character shall be made noncanon immediately and a death scene will be written for them in the story)


And here I thought blocking the offending the player is already enough, heh. This should set the record... more straight (???)



Electr0u said:


> If anyone wants to join reply a discription of your sona and their abilities


Here goes nothing...

NAME : Steel
BIRTHDAY : 7th November, 1995
GENDER : male
SPECIES : minotaur
HEIGHT : 175cm
WEIGHT : 180kg (without armor) / 250 (armored)












Steel's armor set consists of 4 pieces :

Steel's chest plate is a leather blacksmith apron with no sleeves, covering his chest and abdomen. It has plates of steel and titanium carved on the shoulders, chest, waist, and abdomen areas.
Steel's gloves are a pair of leather gloves with steel and titanium carved on the wrists and fingers.
Steel's pants are made of black leather, with two "bracers" made of steel and titanium below his knees.
Steel's boots are modified to fit his hooves in, and resemble avian talons, with two claws on the front and one at the heel.

Steel is a blacksmith and weapon specialist in his prime, equally decent with most types of melee weapons (except small ones like daggers) that, more or less, require strength to wield. He relies on heavy armors, physical strength, endurance, stamina and toughness, as well as his self-taught melee martial skills, to survive.
Steel favors dual-wielding his pair of flower-shaped bucklers, or going weapon-shield with his axe, to drag out the fight and wear the opponents out before defeating them, or simply to charge in and break their nose with shield in their face.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll use my character Averi need to build her somehow.
www.furaffinity.net: Averi by SlyRiolu
A question though what are the limitations on the abilities? I don't know much about the setting if it's fantasy so sci if with the city in the sky.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 7, 2018)

RPG, Hmm? Do you think we could better define their abilities? A character of mine can regenerate overtime and has improved physical abilities, but limitations are yet to be defined for him.
I was thinking character sheets listing stats and abilities?


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 8, 2018)

Sure we can character have sheets but they shouldn't be needed your character can not be unkillable. Like everything in life there needs to be limitations. Injuries happen everyone should be accountable and some what realistic limitations on your powers.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 8, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Sure we can character have sheets but they shouldn't be needed your character can not be unkillable. Like everything in life there needs to be limitations. Injuries happen everyone should be accountable and some what realistic limitations on your powers.


I have a character I could RP with in combat scenarios. I would very curious in an attempt to create his sheet and list his abilities. I play D&D, so I'm thinking more along those lines. I won't him formitable, but not overpowered, you know?


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok awesome pm the character deet to me I'll have the first senerio fully ready on Saturday. If you could please help spread word this project. I'll be greatful


----------



## Steelite (Jan 9, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Ok awesome pm the character deet to me I'll have the first senerio fully ready on Saturday. If you could please help spread word this project. I'll be greatful


Is my sheet alright for the RP, or you need some changes ? Cuz I'm still not really sure about the whole thing. Do we have guns or other sort of tech, or just pure magic ? How advanced is the concept of tech/magic we're talking about ? etc
So I can get to my list of passive talents and active "special moves".


----------

